

F# Versus Java Shootout - dayjah
http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/demo/compare.php?lang=fsc

======
Jacked
What point am I supposed to be getting here? Yup, it's a benchmark. F# was
consistently slower than Java, but, consistently used less memory and fewer
lines of code.

Are you saying this is good, or bad?

~~~
goalieca
Well... most of the stats aren't that different but them I'm reminded that
this is mono and its using significantly less memory than java. Mono has a
really sloppy garbage collector.. what does that say about java's in this
benchmark.

------
teilo
If this is supposed to be a real-world benchmark, wouldn't it make more sense
to be running F# on the CLR?

How many sites doing F# development would actually be deploying on Mono?

